# Remember the family of Jeremy White



## h20fowlin (May 11, 2005)

http://www.legacy.com/macon/LegacySubPage2.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonId=3522981

Jeremy White, 24, of Perry died saturday May 7th 2005. 
Jeremy was a lifelong resident of Houston County, and worked for the Houston Co Water Dept.

*From what i understand, he was hog hunting off the Ocmulgee river, and the hog went in the water. His bay dog took off into the water after it and got in trouble. 
Apparently, he tried to save the bay dog and drowned.

He was 24 years young. Obituary is in todays macon telegraph. If anyone has a tuesday macon telegraph, the full story is in there. 

Someone may have better details, and if so, please share.

Sad time for the family, and im sure his fiance is devistated. He was a good looking kid. Very sad. I had to ride by Haynesville today while they were having the funeral, and i've never seen so many trucks and vehicles at a church before. Must have been at least 200 vehicles.


----------



## h20fowlin (May 11, 2005)

Here's the tuesday telegraph article;



Perry hunter drowns in Ocmulgee River

By Liz Fabian

Telegraph Staff Writer


A late-night hunting party ended when a Perry man drowned early Saturday morning in the Ocmulgee River.

The body of Jeremy White, 24, was pulled from the water about 4:30 p.m. Saturday, after searchers spent hours dragging the river, Bibb County Coroner Leon Jones said.

White was with more than a dozen hog hunters who had gathered off Bond View Road near Bond Swamp, Jones said.

Hunter John Paul Jones said they were hunting on Aubrey Walker's property between the city landfill and the river when dogs chased a hog into the water early Saturday morning, he said.

After the hog started attacking the dogs, Jones said he, White and another man jumped into the water to rescue the dogs.

Jones said after he swam across the river and was getting out on the bank, White went under about 1:30 a.m. and never came back up.

"No less than 10 times I told the guys, 'don't get in the river unless you're a good swimmer,'" Jones said.

About 50 friends and relatives kept vigil along the banks of the water during the day Saturday as divers from the Macon-Bibb County Fire Department, and searchers from the Department of Natural Resources and Bibb County Sheriff's Office searched for White, the coroner said.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 11, 2005)

*Prayers are said !*

That is some sad news. It hits home for I hunt alone a lot more than I should. When we leave the house, we just never know.


----------



## CAL (May 11, 2005)

This is sad news! Prayers for the family are in order.


----------



## Georgiaastro (May 11, 2005)

Prayers for the family on the way.


----------



## pendy (May 11, 2005)

Very sad. His family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bow Only (May 12, 2005)

His hunting partner had to let him go and watched him go down or he would have drowned also.  Very sad.


----------



## Nugefan (May 12, 2005)

*Sad we all know..*

you know after it's all over at least he was having fun when it happened...drowning is an awful way to go , God took care of him...prayers are on the way


----------



## HuntinTom (May 12, 2005)

*So Sad To Hear...*

My prayers are added for the family and friends...


----------



## Paymaster (May 12, 2005)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## 66Nova (May 13, 2005)

prayers sent for family and friends    
so young you never know when


----------

